# White Point VC, Nova Scotia -- Informed opinions?



## theo (Apr 11, 2007)

Has anyone been to (not "heard about", read about, heard their hairdresser or barber mention, or otherwise have a "gut" feeling about --- but actually BEEN TO) this Nova Scotia timeshare facility? 

The resort is an RCI affiliate, but in my experience there never seems to be any ability to trade into it --- but I'm NOT asking about "trading" issues. 

My question is simply "Have you ever been to this particular resort facility and can you share your experience / opinion about the place?"

Thanks.


----------

